# Most popular touring audio console?



## Chris15 (Oct 16, 2008)

In the same light as Derek's question earlier in the year, what is the console of choice for the engineers working on the top 20 grossing tours of 2007?

I know what one manufacturer claims within the top 10...

Start with the list of tours, found at pollstar.com, and then start finding the console of choice. Number crunch and produce a pretty pie chart for us. I would suggest 2 charts, one for FOH and one for Monitors. If desired, noting the engineers associated with each earns additional brownie points. Some us might be able to help along the way.


----------

